# WHFB March Overview - Wood Elves



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

OK folks... 

I imagine (or at least hope) that many of you are like me... completely ignorant of what Wood Elves are really all about, and what they can really do. Myself, well, I'm just not as competitive as I used to be and am perfectly willing to go into a battle knowing nothing of my enemy (see my last major defeat against VCs, lol). But, I suppose that most of us want a clue or two before putting down the dough on a tourney game. 

So, from this point forward, each month will highlight a particular army in the WHFB world. They will not always be official tourney armies, but they will all be threats to whichever army you happen to be playing.

As this month is already underway, I thought to start us off with an army that we've all been asking quite a few questions about... The Woodies.

Please feel free to offer your own tactical analysis and general army overviews, as well as most common combos and maneuvers you employ or expect to see in competitive games.

For myself, I will read and learn, lol.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

now this wasn't used a tournies but it did make the manager at GW hate me lots.



hero's and lord's: if you play wood elves keep them cheap but with a little bit of killyness.
i also was going to use 2 mages lvl 2 with 2 dispell scrolls now this help me stop the enemy's magic from hitting me powerfull units and helped me get off more spells.
My highborn had Amber pendent and a GW also to try and helpa tailsman or protection, this made him cheap and could kill things with his S5 and with the pendent always went first.

Core:the backbone of my army was 20 glade guard with musicans, 24 dyards (these 2 units were broken in half)

Core/Speical: the Eternal guard can be a core choice if you have a highborn now i've never seen these in a competitive game but they are really the only units that can get a good combo res and half fight in combat, you will want a highborn or noble with these guys.

Special: wardancers, good unit but really shouldn't go unsupported, there a good combo with dryades and with there shadow dances of loec they can beomce stronger (make sure they get the charge)
wild riders take 5 of them for sure, more if points will let you.
warhawks riders are expensive in points but are good at hunting warmachines.

Rare: i have never used waywatchers but they do cost alot of points if you wish to have something like this in a army, just use scouts

treeman, alot of competitive lists will have one or even 2 of these in there armies, they can do alot of damage and great eagles another good unit for hunting warmachines.

well even though i don't play competitive hopefully this will help out a little.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the must have fo rwood elves is they glade guard who are actually really good. 30" range armour piercing at half range and don't suffer penalties for moveing. Aslo with BS4 they need to be dealt with soonish in the game. I'm not impressed atall with thier magic it seems tree singing and call of the hunt are the only good spells . And they rely on a forest being on the board and rolling a 6 for spells and even if you get the spell it casts on an 11+!!! Wardancers seem to be a common choice alswell but i've never seen them in combat as the one time I played an army with them in I shot them before they got into combat. orion should never be underestimated he is very quick across the board.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

You forget that they get a free wood no matter what. They can tree sing this about all they like.

The lore of Athel loren has a number of uses including terror causing dryads and giving regeneration to critical units. It is by no means useless.

I'll be back with a more detailed post.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> You forget that they get a free wood no matter what


This isn't true unfortunately. They only get it in pitched battles.



> armour piercing at half range


Not true either. This was true in ravening hordes, but not any more.



> Aslo with BS4 they need to be dealt with soonish in the game


Well, BS4 is basic for the wood elves, BS5 waywatchers bear, err, watching.

Critical Wood elf points:

MSU MSU MSU.

Use your mobility, its a great asset, especially since theres no penalty for shooting and moving.
Glade guard are the backbone of the army, S4 at short range hurts.
Nothing in your army can stand up to a fair fight, so interaction of units is a must.

The models are awesome.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> This isn't true unfortunately. They only get it in pitched battles.


Most battles I fight are pitched battles so forgive the slight oversight.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

So... what's the deal with the all-tree army?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I think the general idea is to run two treemen who run around smacking stuff. When do lose combat you have a battle standard on an elf steed or great eagle nearby. This means that you have treemen with stubborn 8 and a reroll. Nasty stuff.

You can also take a lord with the bow of loren and arcane bodkins...

Of course you then take lots of dryads and hit the flanks. This is the recipe for a cheesy army.


----------

